# Resharing a printer in a print server



## kahmus (Sep 12, 2011)

Hello!

I have a Zebra printer shared in a Windows XP PC. I want to share this printer in a Windows 2003 Server SE SP2 print server. I configured the printer in the server, but i have a problem. If i send a job from the PC or directly from print server it sends successfully, but if i send a job from a third PC pointing to print server mark Error printing. I tried to resolve this problem reconfiguring the printer in print server, and capturing print port to a LPT but the error still. May you help me please?


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

You should be sharing it the other way around, from the server. If it is an IP based printer do not use redirected LPT ports.


----------



## kahmus (Sep 12, 2011)

Well, the printer is a Zebra connected via parallel port to a PC with Windows XP, there is shared and is in a remote location. Required to be on the print server so you can see it in the application. As I said before, if I printed from the server or the PC no problem, prints out correctly, the problem is when you send from the application or from a third computer, prints are jammed on server.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

I am not sure then unless you get an actual print server like an HP that you can direct print jobs to an IP address. I have never used an LPT printer on a server except in the NT/Server 2000 days. You may want to look for updated drivers at Zebra or ask their advice as to a solution.


----------

